
Glasnost: Test whether your ISP is traffic shaping - soundsop
http://www.measurementlab.net/tools/glasnost
======
D9u
Sorry. You lost me at _Install Java app._

~~~
pyalot2
Java applet, but yeah, same here, not gonna happen.

It's not that I don't trust the source. It's that I don't trust Java. Had they
done this as a browser plugin, python script or whatever, that'd be totally
fine.

